# Need help brainstorming--issue w/LGD



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We are having some preventative treatments done on our house for insect prevention. Part of the treatment is treating around the foundation and down in the dirt to ward off any termites. Many of our neighbors have had termites and in our area they are subterrainian--so we stand a very high chance of also getting them if we don't "prevent" them. :sigh: 

The bug man is VERY concerned because our LGD likes to dig a shallow hole up next to the house foundation and sometimes she will sleep there. She has 2 that I know of. She does it to stay cool during the heat of the days. 

This treatment is pretty pricey and the bug man says that part of the treatment will be wasted if she digs the ground up--he says it wont hurt her but it will waste our treatment $$. 

So I need to devise a system to keep her away from the foundation of our house. Or if you will a way to keep her from digging a hole and laying in it right up next to our house. 

We have a fenced in back yard--so I just need something to protect the front and the sides. 

ANY ideas? We are at a loss!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Temp fence for at least a few weeks.
Radio collar


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

would the radio fence be like a shock collar? Not that I am against the shock collar-just wondering if it is the same thing. 

Yes, I am also considering a small fence around the house---jeesh, what we go through though. 

Would a 1 strand hot wire work?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try a stand or 2 of hot wire or hot tape. Even better a electric net type fence. 
Shock collar or dog shock fence would need you there for training and that can take days of training. Then you may also have issues with her being scared to go back there after she is able to again ... scared of the shock.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would do the hot fence as well. I tryed the shock collar on my dog with digging, did no good he still digs to this day. He would also dig out of his pen, he is a hound and runs if hes out, and I put up a strand of hot wire and it zaped him once and that was it. Now he is a smart dog and can hear the wire if it is on, so if I forget to plug it in he will be out.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Put chicken wire down, they don't like the feel when they dig


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ Good idea!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb: Thanks everyone. I had actually thought about the chicken wire and staking it down around the house. 

Hubby and I, after reading these, decided we will most likely hot wire in our pasture/paddock area and she can just stay there. I also have wanted to fence in an alternate pasture (that butts up against the front of the barn) for the bucks. We could just hot wire that in since we will only turn the bucks out when we are home and this would keep venus containted out next to the barn in between the 2 goats pens. We can kill 2 birds w/one stone that way. 

I still may put down chicken wire--in case she gets out it would be another step of prevention.


----------

